# Excel 2007 file opening problem



## UKHamlet (Jun 19, 2008)

Double clicking on an Excel file does not open it. Instead Excel opens and displays a blank workbook. However, if you minimize Excel, it will immediately maximise itself and display the file you originally tried to open.

I've been scratching my head over this for days. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JiB410 (Jun 2, 2008)

Erm... I'm scratching my head just reading this... lol

re-install, if that doesn't help burn it with fire... lots of fire...


----------



## UKHamlet (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm loathe to do a reinstall - despite the time saving appeal it has - I'd rather solve the problem, so I can deal with it the next time it occurs.


----------



## JiB410 (Jun 2, 2008)

I can understand where your comming from... have you tried selecting "Open with..."?

I really can't see this getting resolved quickly without a re-install, I'll continue to ask around and i'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## jlt1710 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. Don't think it's an install issue, but rather a problem in Excel itself that Billy Boy needs to fix.

I recently (about a month ago) installed Office 2007 and mine does the same thing. If I double-click on an excel file to open it, it doesn't appear to open; if I press the minimize or "restore window" (the one next to minimize), excel immediately goes to full-window and the file appears.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

I'm not sure about XL2007 but I know this works in older versions - go to Tools > Options > General Tab and make sure *Ignore Other Applications* is *not* checked.


----------



## Bernadette.Coog (Oct 24, 2008)

Go to Window and select arrange and then cascade it should solve it


----------



## RegB (Nov 10, 2008)

I had this exact problem and fixed it. It doesn't need a re-install - it's an Excel 2007 issue. The problem was that when clicking an Excel file, Excel 2007 would open but not the file. However, by clicking the minimize button the file would suddenly appear. While I can't explain the root of the problem, you can stop this annoying behaviour by adding an Add-in, like this:
Excel options >Add-Ins > Manage: Excel Add-Ins > Euro Currency tools

There are other add-ins and I think any of them will work. So that's it. Don't know why it works but it works!


----------



## Phinque (Jun 4, 2009)

This appears to be a bug with older PDF maker files. You can try to upgrade to the latest version of Adobe if you need this functionality, otherwise this problem can be solved following the steps below:

1.) Go to C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\XLSTART and delete a file called PDFMaker.xla

2.)Go to C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART and delete a file called PDFMaker.xla

- If the problem is not fixed after deleting these two files, make a search for all PDFMaker.xla files in the local drives and delete them. 

While the PDF maker file is a known issue for this, other add-ins may be at the root of your problem. If you are not using the add in features, you may have others that can be deleted as well.

Good luck,
Phinque


----------

